# iframe mit Firefox nicht sichtbar



## Berliner84 (17. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, ich erstelle gerade eine eigene Startseite und wollte eigentlich die Mobilversion der Morgenpost mittels iframe einbeziehen. Nun hab ich festgestellt, dass ich generell keinen iframe mit dem (aktuellen) Firefox sehen kann. Mit den fertigen Codes z. B. von Youtube, um ein Video auf der Homepage einzublenden, hab ich es auch schon versucht. Ist das jetzt ein Bug im Firefox oder liegt es doch an mir? Gibt es evtl. noch eine sinnvolle Alternative zu iframes in HTML?

Gruß, Mathias


----------



## Berliner84 (17. Oktober 2013)

Ok, scheint sich erledigt zu haben. Ich musste die Seite komplett neu laden, jetzt wird es angezeigt. Thread kann gelöscht werden.


----------

